# Questions and More Questions!



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Chick was the Dam that produced the litter that included Kiowa II and Quar. (FC AFC Tigathoe's Kiowa II OS FDHF and Dual CH AFC Tigathoe's Funky Farquar OS DDHF FDHF)

Kiowa II was one of the most influential dogs in the ancestory of the Topbrass lines.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

The Golden Retriever Club of America (GRCA) placed Tigathoe and Chickasaw on the list of Historical Kennels, kennels which have contributed significantly to the breed and are no longer active. I do not know if that means that the words "Tigathoe" and "Chickasaw" cannot be used in a pedigree, however. I would think that banning the use of those words in a pedigree would be too restrictive, especially since many dogs do carry on the bloodlines of the Tigathoe and Chickasaw kennels.

Was there a connection between Chickasaw and Tigathoes lines? Is this a non-pedigree topic? Is this a breeding topic?

NewfieMom


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Tigathoe is the kennel name. Chickasaw is the dogs' name. 

So, Tigathoe as a prefix is locked.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Swampcollie said:


> Tigathoe is the kennel name. Chickasaw is the dogs' name.
> 
> So, Tigathoe as a prefix is locked.


Chickasaw was a kennel name, too.

NewfieMom


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

NewfieMom said:


> Chickasaw was a kennel name, too.


I wrote above that Chickasaw was a kennel name, too. Harry and Dawn Erickson owned a kennel called Chickasaw that is now on the GRCA list of historical kennels. One of Brit's ancestor's was their dog. If you look at the dog's pedigree you will see that his siblings and offspring all have the kennel name.

Pedigree: Am. CH. Chickasaw's Mischief Maker WC

NewfieMom


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

While there was a "Chickasaw kennel in the past, in the case of "Chick" it was simply the dog's name.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

FYI Joe Wattleworth is a friend of mine and we very frequently train at his Lazy J Ranch in Williston FL. Sacred ground


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

K9-Design said:


> FYI Joe Wattleworth is a friend of mine and we very frequently train at his Lazy J Ranch in Williston FL. Sacred ground


Well he walks among the legends! You appear to be an accomplished dog trainer as well from the small amount I can see in the photo that appears when you post. I am interested in anything you would like to share here! :wavey:

NewfieMom


----------

